# html - E-mail - Bilder



## Akula4You (16. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,
 ich habe einen HTML Text mit Bildern, in dem HTNL-Text wird immer so etwas angeben: src="cid:B814DBAF5E94425E8F617A4D0A21FE81@SvenPC

Wenn ich aber die Bilder downloade bekomme ich den richten Namen des Bilder z.B: "header.jpg" oder andere. Nun habe ich das Problem, das ich die Bilder in dem html Text nicht angeziegt bekomme, da die Namen nicht übereinstimmen. Woran liegt das und wie bekomme ich den Namen in die Zeichenkette umgewandelt.

Gruß


----------



## Ebenius (17. Mrz 2009)

Versuch doch die Sätze oben noch mal durch die Gramatikprüfung zu werfen. Keine Ahnung, ob ich Dein Problem danach verstehe, aber einen Versuch wäre das wert, oder?

Ebenius


----------



## Akula4You (17. Mrz 2009)

habe ich


----------



## MiDniGG (17. Mrz 2009)

Wird der HTML-Code von nem Programm erzeugt?
Wenn ja. Hast Du da Code? Wie werden die Bilder besorgt?
Ein paar Infos brauchen wir schon


----------



## Akula4You (17. Mrz 2009)

Der HTML Code liegt in einer E-Mail drin, Die Bilder bekomme ich bis jetzt nur über das Speichern, in dem ich sie herrunterlade und auf dem PC speichere, dann sind aber die Dateinamen nicht mehr identisch mit dem Dateinamen in dem HTML Code.


----------

